# Using essential oils in cooking



## Bethxxxx (Nov 20, 2006)

Do you ever use essential oils in cooking? I haven't yet - but it's somehting I'd like to try. Anyone have any experience with this or any recipes to share?


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

I've used lemon oil in frosting recipes before


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

When i make peppermint tea i always add a little mint essential oil.


----------

